# help please



## samyboy (Aug 28, 2004)

can anyone help on the make of these guns one of them is made by "midland gun" of Birmingham the other is unreadable

both doube barrel one of them is proof/nitro tested one was my great grandfathers and other is granpas only trounle is they look identical so i cant tell you the unmarked one


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

best thing you can do is take it to your nearest cabelas, they've always got a gun expert on hand. Pretty guns you've got there.


----------

